# Wish List Time Again???



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

How about just once, a good, affordable Herman Munster?
I know from seeing the quality of work done on the figure kits so far, that this should be a snap for Mobius.
That's all I want.
Herman Munster
1/8 scale
Aurora-ish
Is that too much to ask?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

What, no Munster Koach, or Munster house?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you did herman you would have to do Lily and Grandpa at least too.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

.... not to mention The Standells.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iFpomw5sDo


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

toyroy said:


> What, no Munster Koach, or Munster house?


There's already a Munster Koach. It was done by AMT. It was originally released as the Koach with paint and glue. The Drag-u-la was done separately as well. The next issue was called the Graveyard Ghoul Duo and both cars were included. There was no reference to the Munsters- the Koach was called the Bodysnatcher and Drag-u-la was the Overtaker. They were next released together as a Blueprinter club special in a plain white box (that's the one I have) with the Munsters connection re-established, then the Koach was released by itself again. The Koach shouldn't be too hard to find, but the Drag-u-la is pretty scarce!! I bought the Blueprinter kit for the Drag-u-la (I have heaps of detail shots of the real car with the body off and plan to superdetail the whole car one day).

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> .... not to mention The Standells.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iFpomw5sDo


I have every single episode of the Munsters including the pilot, and I haven't seen that clip before!! I think I'm gonna have to watch them all again!!
A model of uncle Gilbert would be cool.....

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> I have every single episode of the Munsters including the pilot, and I haven't seen that clip before!! I think I'm gonna have to watch them all again!!
> A model of uncle Gilbert would be cool.....
> 
> Chris.


It's too bad the producers had them doing a lame Beatles cover. They _should _have been performing their hit "Dirty Water". Sadly, Ben Casey doesn't appear to have cured the drummer's lip sync deficiency. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adNlRps5DmE


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

They wouldn't _have_ to do the Standells. Although the Monkees might be ok.
But really, how about a companion kit for the Munsters living room? 
The Addams Family living room?
But right now I'm working on Hot Rod Herman, and I was thinking that a nice clean styrene kit would be soooooo much easier to do. _(there are some problems with this figure)_ And some Munsters would go nice with the Aurora style kits that most _(all)_ of us glom onto.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> It's too bad the producers had them doing a lame Beatles cover. They _should _have been performing their hit "Dirty Water". Sadly, Ben Casey doesn't appear to have cured the drummer's lip sync deficiency.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adNlRps5DmE


I'd never heard of them before. Interesting......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mars - 1 said:


> They wouldn't _have_ to do the Standells. Although the Monkees might be ok.
> But really, how about a companion kit for the Munsters living room?
> The Addams Family living room?
> But right now I'm working on Hot Rod Herman, and I was thinking that a nice clean styrene kit would be soooooo much easier to do. _(there are some problems with this figure)_ And some Munsters would go nice with the Aurora style kits that most _(all)_ of us glom onto.


Is it the Jimmy Flintstone kit? If so, I can understand the problems!
I've been working on the Windy the Vampire kit for over a year on and off, and she's been practically resculpted!! I removed her adams applefreak, and her Frankenstein brow ridgefreak::freak, and given her a boobjob, redone her clothing to look like smooth rubber, and removed the excuse for a stake and replaced it with a real one. I've also resculpted her hair so it looks like hair!! I'd love to get the HRH kit, but I don't think I'd live long enough to make it look decent....... How bad is it?

Chris.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

It's the old 1/8th Scoop kit. Bad seams, tool marks, fingerprints, really harsh textureing. I've finished the head and now I'm working on the body. I've been smoothing out the wrinkles on the jacket to give it a more leather like look, I still need to shorten the pant legs, re-do all of the rivits on the jacket and kidney belt and I might fix the posture for a more Herman like stance. _(stiff back with his butt sticking out)_. I've got the Flintstone kit around here somewhere plus another 1/24th of him in regular costume......none of them are overly friendly.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Some of that Jimmy Flintstone stuff's just about as much fun as a fart in a spacesuit!! I haven't seen their Hot-Rod Herman kit in the flesh, but I'd imagine it's as rough as my Windy kit. I must say though that I have their 1/24 Herman and Grampa figures to go with my AMT cars and they're not too bad....

Chris.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The Jimmy Flintstone characters vary greatly in quality. The Jed Clampett is quite good, the Elvira decent, and the Aunt Bea looks like a church bell carrying a cake, even though the Andy and Barney are pretty decent. As I recall, for the scale, the Herman is pretty decent.

Considering the low prices, they're worth doing a little extra work...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dinosaurs. Know it won't happen, but ... dinosaurs.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You must be a happy customer of Mike (Lunar Models founder) Evans company, The Alchemy Works then. :hat:

http://thealchemyworks.com/


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Ah, the twice a month "wish list". I have a wish. That there be no more wish lists for at least a year.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

jimmy flintstone's stuff is great, for the price. theyre great entry level gk's.
a buddy of mine went with me to wonderfest. if it werent for jimmy flintstones low prices, he probably wouldnt have bought anything. he did buy, and now hes an avid modeler, working on his first styrene kit, and buying more stuff for the joy of painting it.
so sure, some of the sculpts arent the greatest, but to me, 3 cheers for jimmy flintstone!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

To be fair and honest, my experience with Jimmy Flintstone kits are limited to The 1/24 Herman and Grampa kits, and Windy the Vampire. The Herman and Grampa are pretty good little castings. Grampa had a fairly wide seam, but it did clean up OK.
Windy is a nightmare!! She looks a lot like a man! There's a lump in her throat and a brow that borders on neanderthal!! The detail is soft and rough.:freak: I know it sounds like contradiction, but I can't think of another way to describe it. I've been told by more than one person that it's the norm for JF kits, so I probably based my observations on others opinions, plus having those observations confirmed by Windy. 
Maybe I've just been spoilt.....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This was a _very _decent Flintstone kit:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/batgirl1.html


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

1. Styrene Proteus with a diorama base.

2. And a styrene Cora Peterson. I know there is a nice resin kit, but the hairstyle is different from the way she appeared in the film and looks "wrong" to me. Maybe I'll see if I can redo the hair on that resin kit!!!

3. Martian War Machine sailing over city buildings and street, George Pal.

4. Enough spare time and money to buy and build all the great kits that Moebius has issued or announced to date!

Huzz


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> There's already a Munster Koach. It was done by AMT. It was originally released as the Koach with paint and glue. The Drag-u-la was done separately as well. The next issue was called the Graveyard Ghoul Duo and both cars were included. There was no reference to the Munsters- the Koach was called the Bodysnatcher and Drag-u-la was the Overtaker. They were next released together as a Blueprinter club special in a plain white box (that's the one I have) with the Munsters connection re-established, then the Koach was released by itself again. The Koach shouldn't be too hard to find, but the Drag-u-la is pretty scarce!! I bought the Blueprinter kit for the Drag-u-la (I have heaps of detail shots of the real car with the body off and plan to superdetail the whole car one day).


Thanks, for that info. Also, there's www.munsterkoach.com. What about an exterior kit of the Munster house?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Munster house would be awesome! Culttvman has been trying to get Frank to do this kit for a long time! Heard them discussing it at Wonderfest 2 years ago! I would like the proteus injected kit as well. O.K. Here is the part where someone whizzes and and disappoints us. Take it away.............................................................Or that is usually what happens when I post on the wish list.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Munster House from CultTVman*

I just bought a Resin Munster House from CultTVman a month ago...and it's cool:thumbsup: It would be better, IMO, if it were Styrene though...But I'm quite happy with it...If one were made in styrene ...I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat
Mcdee


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

The best way to stop another wish list! Close the thread. It seems to be working for any other type of wish list....................


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dear Buddha, I want a plastic rocket, and a pony.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

he he he. I'm sticking with my previous posts of Munsters stuff etc. And one of those UFO shaped Space Ships from a 60's Television Show that was an interplanetary craft including their colonist and user friendly enviornmental control robot.............Lighteable Proteus.........with full interior and figures on a large lighteable Octogon!.......Questor 1, Jase, and Jen and Bleeps Space Coupe.........(Names ? I'm getting older you know)....47 next week! Force field projector, camp tent, foldable table, Hydroponic Garden, Sonic Washer, Water Conversion Unit, Nuclear Reaction Chamber (as a raft)...A drilling rig with assorted exposives......Assorted field gear and and and...........Ginko Biloba.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

j2man said:


> I'm sticking with my previous posts of Munsters stuff etc. And one of those UFO shaped Space Ships from a 60's Television Show that was an interplanetary craft ...


18" in diameter. :woohoo:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

j2man said:


> ...one of those UFO shaped Space Ships from a 60's Television Show that was an interplanetary craft including their colonist and user friendly enviornmental control robot...Force field projector, camp tent, foldable table, Hydroponic Garden, Sonic Washer, Water Conversion Unit, Nuclear Reaction Chamber (as a raft)...A drilling rig with assorted exposives......Assorted field gear and and and...





Seaview said:


> 18" in diameter. :woohoo:


Yup. :thumbsup: 

About damn time, too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Space Ghost's Phantom Cruiser.

Fireball XL-5 in 1/144 (25"), with detachable Fireball Jr, detailed cockpit and interceptor bays, optional landing gear, and possibley launch trolly and track section. Crew figures. Decals for XL-1 thru XL-5.

Babylon 5 space station in 1/10,000 scale (31.7") or 1/15,000 (21.12") (or somewhere in between). Rotating sections. Optional open cobra bays.

B5 Star Fury in 1/48. Decals for all major players.

B5 Thunderbolt in 1/48.

B5 Minbari Sharlin (Angelfish) cruiser, approx 18" tall.

B5 Whitstar approx 18" long.

B5 Vorlon ship, approx 18" long.

Vree saucer, approx 48" in diameter, with optional legs to make coffee table.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

j2man said:


> he he he. I'm sticking with my previous posts of Munsters stuff etc. And one of those UFO shaped Space Ships from a 60's Television Show that was an interplanetary craft including their colonist and user friendly enviornmental control robot.............Lighteable Proteus.........with full interior and figures on a large lighteable Octogon!.......Questor 1, Jase, and Jen and Bleeps Space Coupe.........(Names ? I'm getting older you know)....47 next week! Force field projector, camp tent, foldable table, Hydroponic Garden, Sonic Washer, Water Conversion Unit, Nuclear Reaction Chamber (as a raft)...A drilling rig with assorted exposives......Assorted field gear and and and...........Ginko Biloba.


Happy birthday for next week j2man!:hat: I hope you get all you ask for!! The hydroponic Garden sounds like fun... so do the explosives.....

Chris.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok, I didn't intend for this to head trhe way it's clearly going. I was just saying that I would enjoy a good munsters figure kit and was hoping to get a little intrest going with some other like minded wierdos out there. I guess I should have titled this thread, "how about some Munsters"


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If I'm going to wish for something that I can't have, I'm not going to waste time wishing for a box of plastic parts!

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just wish I had enough money to buy all the new stuff comming out! Maybe even enough to get a few kits that already came out, that I STILL dont have LOL! Really, I've had to be selective, I wanted two of everything Mobieus came out with, but still only have one Seaview, and not a single Pod or Chariot! Thats sad... But I do have two Big Frankies comming, so I guess I shouldnt complain LOL..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I am gonna try to get a Chariot...soon. Thats a "must have", and I've got 2 invisible guys comming. It is difficult to prioritize though. Its got to be even harder on poor ole Frank and Dave, it only costs a few bucks for me to buy a kit , and it costs Frank $$$$$$$ to produce one! We all need to keep that in mind. So far Mobieus has exceded my wildest expectations, in a very short time. (And I had some pretty stinkin wild expectations, let me tell ya!)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wish the "Wish threads" were all locked and closed. These horses have been beaten into dust here.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If people hadn't 'wished' for the Seaview...or Big Frankie ...where would we be, there is no harm in dreaming and wishing as a matter of fact...it's kinda fun :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I totally agree Mcdee!! These are things we wish for- not things we demand or feel we have the right to. There are so many things we'd like that it'd be impossible for them all to be produced, but it's nice to dream and I think these threads are just a way of letting our dreams be known to each other. There's absolutely no harm being done, so why close it down? If I had my way, this thread would be made a sticky!! I'd like a 1/8 scale Boothill Express, but I know it aint gonna happen. 

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, I guess that is a good point, plus if enough of us have the same dream, it might just get produced. So, for my wish, that I've stated before, I'd like to see more Universal Monster kits to go along with the new Karloff Mummy. If time permits. There, and that wish isnt even too farfetched LOL..Seems like I remember Frank saying at WF that he would love to do another kit or two in the line , if at all possible. But the license is only good for a set period of time. If things go well however, maybe it could be renewed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Very Cool thing about all this is the fact that Frank and all the good folks at Moebius, I believe, share our dreams...because everything they have put out and are about to put out have been on my(our) wish list for decades now:thumbsup: So Frank, please don't take these wishes as 'complaints' but rather as 'compliments' as you have a lot of supporters who believe and trust in you...:wave:
Mcdee
PS...I don't see us as beating a dead horse to dust...but rather... planting seeds and tending a garden ...

Of course if I had my choice it would definately be... Orion Slave girls !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> If I'm going to wish for something that I can't have, I'm not going to waste time wishing for a box of plastic parts!
> 
> Dave



Orion slave girls? Me too! :drool:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Orion slave girls? Me too! :drool:


 
OK, nobody told me we could wish for Orion slave girls! So the heck with model kits, put me on board for one of those green goddesses. :woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

So what, are we sprinkling dead horse dust on the garden as fertilizer??????


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PM Moderator said:


> So what, are we sprinkling dead horse dust on the garden as fertilizer??????


 If we can get another Universal monster or two to sprout, I'm all for giving it a try.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I for one am still waiting for that Harry Dean Stanton kit.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Tick.....tick......tick....Gather your belongings folks it's almost closing time.....


----------

